# ID this Amano plant please



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I was just looking at some of Amano's tanks and saw this great grassy plant. I dont know what it is called but I am posting a picture. Its the tall one at the back of the tank.

Hope you all can help.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Eleocharis vivapara_. It's like other hairgrass but grows new plantlets on the tips of its leaves. It can be nice if properly cared for or a real mess.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

What do you mean a real mess?


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I also cannot find it anywhere where I live in Canada. If anyone in Canada has this and can spare a bit, please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I mean that you have to keep pruning out the planlets that become large thin it or it becomes a huge tangle. It can also get absolutely everywhere in the tank.


----------

